# [Solved] Issue with losing SU, status bar, etc. Trying to avoid SBF



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

So, I was fooling around doing some flashing earlier and I borked it up a bit, wondering if anyone may be able to point me in the appropriate direction.

Essentially, it appears I've lost my root and my status bar. Whenever I try to boot up SU, CWM, or Terminal Emulator it just hot-boots back to the main screen. I'm trying to run adb to see if I can re-run a script backup and restore. However, since my notification bar is missing I can't change the USB type from Mass-Storage. Does anyone know where the setting is on MIUI in the internal settings to change this? I've been looking and can't find it. In Settings under System ->USB -> it just has Mount SD Card and Ask on Connection. I have debugging on.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

You may be better off sbfing unfortunately...
Hope someone gives a better answer before it comes to that


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

pull battery, plug back in, hit power button, then right when power turns back on, plug in your usb cord. wait for adb signal then type adb reboot recovery


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks as always DXC. When I did that adb didn't go active, however it DID boot in to CWM for some reason (which I'd tried multiple times from the power down menu and it always just hot-booted). Just re-flashed .21 and cache wiped, all looks back to normal.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

\"Goose306\" said:


> Thanks as always DXC. When I did that adb didn\'t go active, however it DID boot in to CWM for some reason (which I\'d tried multiple times from the power down menu and it always just hot-booted). Just re-flashed .21 and cache wiped, all looks back to normal.


if youre on miui don\'t forget you can use the custom bootmenu to get to recovery also


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

droidxchat said:


> if youre on miui don\'t forget you can use the custom bootmenu to get to recovery also


Yeah I tried that, however when I tried to it would just black screen and I would have to battery pull. What happened is I ran a few scripts, which apparently it let me run once despite the fact I didn't have SU enabled after flashing back to MIUI (at least I assume this was the problem, as I didn't go in and enable it and I know that's usual for MIUI). When it rebooted after one of them it just lost all the controls. Trying to open to CWM, Terminal, and SU just hot-booted it too, so I'm not sure exactly what the conflict was. I thought about trying stock recovery, but I left it alone last night and just came in and did exactly what you wrote. For some reason when I plugged it in right when the screen came on, CWM booted up (feature?), so it ended up working out anyways, it was fixed after a flash and wipe, and MIUI boot menu seems to be back now too.


----------

